# TT images in Black! Sexy, Mysterious, Stunning!



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Everyone has their own preferences in make of car, colour, options, and can define who we are with our choices.

I personally choose Black on every car I have factory ordered for many years.

For those of you who also love the TT in stunning Black, here are some images, and lets see some of your TT images in Black, any year, any MK.

For those looking to make their new purchase and undecided what colour you really want, you will see many comments on the forum on peoples choices and the best colour, my advice is choose the colour that YOU like, not what everyone else likes


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Are you simply selling because you want an rs or do you not like the TTS,just interested.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello Reasty, the Audi TTS is a stunning vehicle, inside and out, in Black!! :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

My last black car was a 205 gti in 1992. Thought long and hard about white or black or nano for the TT. Love my black, really suits the car but the next one will be nano.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Enjoy the new car, which wheels have you got on the new car?


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Colour is the main choice on a car I feel, if I wanted a different model/make, I would still go for Black.

I can assure you some times I look at those choices and try to conjure up an image in my head of how I would feel with a different colour, and seeing other peoples images on here, they look great, but when I think of my own TT in their colour, just does not do it for me 

That is why I feel it is a personal choice, if you are fortunate to be able to choose your colour, then have what you want and not what others think you should have, unless ones other half has their say :roll:

If you loved your Black one, why are you considering Nano next? Black does take more care keeping it looking stunning, but the end result is just that, stunning.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

My first car was black but that was used (very) so no choice there and my attempt at frying an egg on the roof was only partially successful.
I ordered my first TT, a 2007 2.0TFSI, in black - - - and never again. The cleaning was unrelenting and all that work failed to show the lines of the car - think Mr Blobby in black with black spots.

I went into the local dealer recently: all 6 cars in the main part of the showroom were black or one of the many dark grey colours. Among all the new cars outside, there were only two in colours. All the rest were black, white or some shade in between and all dishwater dull.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

after having all of the 3 cars I had in black key'd, never again. Since having daytona touch wood not had any idiots touching it.

sadly black attracts evil people who just want to damage your car.

Migzy


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I do like the TT in black, but would never buy one in that colour and IMO, there's better colours that suit the shape of the mk3. Having owned one black car I got fed up with constant cleaning and trying to avoid swirl and scratch marks on the paint. Also, people don't see you coming. I am sure I read somewhere that statistically, black cars are involved in the most accidents. Mine was a black RS3 (mk1) and God knows how many times I cleaned and polished that car :lol:


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

Black is best.....

Just a shame I have to cleaner her all the time


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

brittan said:


> My first car was black but that was used (very) so no choice there and my attempt at frying an egg on the roof was only partially successful.
> I ordered my first TT, a 2007 2.0TFSI, in black - - - and never again. The cleaning was unrelenting and all that work failed to show the lines of the car - think Mr Blobby in black with black spots.
> 
> I went into the local dealer recently: all 6 cars in the main part of the showroom were black or one of the many dark grey colours. Among all the new cars outside, there were only two in colours. All the rest were black, white or some shade in between and all dishwater dull.


1 x White TT and 1 x Black TT. Both drive down a 1 mile stretch, in the same weather/conditions. Both will have the same amount of dirt on them.

I certainly would not buy a brand new car and choose a colour merely because it is easier to keep clean, that would be silly no? 

Like I mentioned, colour is such a main choice, it has to be an individual choice, as we are the ones paying for it, and giving our cars the loving tender care they deserve. Maybe the Black car buyers are just more proud and have more energy to keep them clean :lol:


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

migzy said:


> after having all of the 3 cars I had in black key'd, never again. Since having daytona touch wood not had any idiots touching it.
> 
> sadly black attracts evil people who just want to damage your car.
> 
> Migzy


Oh sorry to hear that, not sure you are correct, more likely you have been very unfortunate victim to individuals who have no regard for others and their possessions.

I have had Black cars for 10 years, not had any incidents like yours. Good luck with your new colour.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

nig327 said:


> Black is best.....
> 
> Just a shame I have to cleaner her all the time


Wey Hey nig327!! I am not the only Black TT owner on here.

Nice to see your Black TT car, looks great.


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

I did have for a week her evil twin brother ..... :roll:


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> I do like the TT in black, but would never buy one in that colour and IMO, there's better colours that suit the shape of the mk3. Having owned one black car I got fed up with constant cleaning and trying to avoid swirl and scratch marks on the paint. Also, people don't see you coming. I am sure I read somewhere that statistically, black cars are involved in the most accidents. Mine was a black RS3 (mk1) and God knows how many times I cleaned and polished that car :lol:


Yes the cleaning is the most common comment with Black, I do not personally subscribe to that, one can clean their car once a year or once a day, that is just down to how often one wishes to clean their car.

Made me laugh on the not seeing Black Cars, isn't that why they invented daytime running lights


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

I did have my Black TT's evil twin brother for a week..... :roll:


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

nig327 said:


> I did have for a week her evil twin brother .....


So what made you choose Black over White then?


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

I had the choice between a Glacier White, Nano grey, Floret silver or Brilliant black for the pre-reg spec I was looking at. I was not keen on the grey as the sales man screwed the nuts off it demonstrating the performance and handling. The white was a close call as it also had the LED internal lighting pack as well but the Black just looked right ....

My short list was Black, Sepang Blue or Daytona Grey neither of the other two colours where available with the Comfort and Tech Packs and front parking sensors.

My Wife has a white 3 series and I find that a pig to clean as tar spots and stuck on grime shows very easily.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

nig327 said:


> I had the choice between a Glacier White, Nano grey, Floret silver or Brilliant black for the pre-reg spec I was looking at. I was not keen on the grey as the sales man screwed the nuts off it demonstrating the performance and handling. The white was a close call as it also had the LED internal lighting pack as well but the Black just looked right ....
> 
> My short list was Black, Sepang Blue or Daytona Grey neither of the other two colours where available with the Comfort and Tech Packs and front parking sensors.
> 
> My Wife has a white 3 series and I find that a pig to clean as tar spots and struck on grime shows very easily.


So the added options was the most important decision then.
Oh look! Black is number 2 most popular


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

If you loved your Black one, why are you considering Nano next? Black does take more care keeping it looking stunning, but the end result is just that, stunning.[/quote]

Still love black but the mk3 looks outstanding in nano imo. Next car will be an s-line as I want 20' Y spokes too and definitely tech pack. I'll enjoy the black sport I have for another year or two though.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

My last 4 cars have been black and then I changed to white for a change  
Black is a high maintenance colour though but when it's clean and has just been washed,there's little to beat it.

So a black RS eh !

So what you gonna' do,deck it with the silver front end and wheels to match or go for the black pack and coloured wheels ?


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

leopard said:


> My last 4 cars have been black and then I changed to white for a change
> Black is a high maintenance colour though but when it's clean and has just been washed,there's little to beat it.
> 
> So a black RS eh !
> ...


Wondered when my furry friend would show their face :lol:

Spot on and from a wise forum member your comments are more than welcome hahaha

Black is a very popular colour, what people do not like is the effort to keep it looking great, maybe one day I will get too old I cannot be bothered cleaning it and change colour, but until then, Black every time! 

So 4 black cars, then a White, now that is the total opposite. So White is now your fave or going to try a different colour on your next one?


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

I would post a pic of my TTS, but you've done it already as it's exactly the same as yours, black, 19's etc.

But with red interior 

Over the years I've had 5 TT''s, 2 black, 2 blue and a silver....the best looker? Scuba


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Daz said:


> I would post a pic of my TTS, but you've done it already as it's exactly the same as yours, black, 19's etc.
> 
> But with red interior
> 
> Over the years I've had 5 TT''s, 2 black, 2 blue and a silver....the best looker? Scuba


Oh go on post it, don't be shy, this is the black TT lovers image gallery!

Actually, given the choice, which we do not have with Leather/Alcantara, I would be more inclined on a high contrast interior. I prefer a bit of fur as opposed to smooth though :roll:


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

I have to take some first :?

But I do like the alcantara, and I would've spec it but mine was stock rather than factory order and I like the red contrast.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Black Panther said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > My last 4 cars have been black and then I changed to white for a change
> ...


He,he,

Just thought this puppy suited white better :










With all the black trimmings an' all.

Now the RS,that's a toughie,not sure but I know I don't like blue cars personally although I can understand why people do.

So atm it's a flip of a coin on black,white,red and grey


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

On returning from a blatt to Torquay this weekend, I've just given the TT a good seeing too. I'll post a pic tomorrow, I don't find mythos too taxing to look after, the Mini is white and looks dirty pretty quick. The reward when black is clean is worth it.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

leopard said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


That is a nice puppy, but I bet it has a nice growl too 

RS was an easy choice for me, until they bring down the cost for custom colours, then I will choose Black all the time. Those wheels are good, and I personally feel the wheels make the final look of a car, Audi have got the RS rims all wrong, and the pricing totally wrong.

The TT, Sline and TTS think they have got that right, it has everything and price is right for all budgets.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> On returning from a blatt to Torquay this weekend, I've just given the TT a good seeing too. I'll post a pic tomorrow, I don't find mythos too taxing to look after, the Mini is white and looks dirty pretty quick. The reward when black is clean is worth it.


Down my neck of the woods  Look forward to your picture.

This is at Plymouth, I am one of the few who actually like the Silver front, although as the TTS has Silver mirrors, these should be Carbon as standard for me so you have that distinction from models. 
Rims black or Titanium.

But in Black, it looks stunning


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Since I did once have a black TT, here's a pic. 8)


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Cool, dug out an old MK2 and MK3 64


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Here's another,not the best photo I've taken :wink:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

And another...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

I had an A5 in white it was lovely, so I went complete opposite. Black comes up a peach with a nice glaze.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh a bit of nostalgia going on with the older pics, the memories come flooding back, and those rims look great Leopard, cannot remember they were standard!! 

Top marks there Crabman, that is a wash and polish job of the highest order, very nice indeed!


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

That's an awesome finish you've achieved crabman. Top marks!


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Lovely work crabman, but your neighbours fascias need a wash 8)


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Not owned the car for nearly ten years but it's still my avatar...

You never forget your first love!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Still not convinced black works/looks good for the TT, 
I certainly will never go back to a black car.

Nardo and Daytona are great colours if you like dark however.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I modified this black TT sport in photoshop -
Blacked out the grille
Darkened the wheels
Lowered a bit

I think it looks nice


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Still not convinced black works/looks good for the TT,
> I certainly will never go back to a black car.
> 
> Nardo and Daytona are great colours if you like dark however.


Topic is about people who love their Black TT's, not to convince people to change. We all have varied tastes when it comes to our cars.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Rev said:


> I modified this black TT sport in photoshop -
> Blacked out the grille
> Darkened the wheels
> Lowered a bit
> ...


Great Photoshop skills Rev, looks great.

How are your skills utilising this image by giving the rims gloss Black and wing mirrors Black carbon so I can visualise my preference?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Like this?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

My that Silver looks cheap ...

It needs the two tone rotors ( whatever they're called ) and silver mirrors and fuel cap only.Everything else keep black.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Cool Rev thank you.

Hmmm, silver front stands out like a sore thumb.

I prefer the carbon Mirrors, TTS has silver. Liking the Black rims, although it would have to be different to those rota ones though, they are just abysmal! :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Black Panther said:


> Cool Rev thank you.
> 
> Hmmm, silver front stands out like a sore thumb.
> 
> I prefer the carbon Mirrors, TTS has silver. Liking the Black rims, although it would have to be different to those rota ones though, they are just abysmal! :?


The wheels look worse in black than they do in Silver and that's saying something.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

That's a whole other topic on the RS rims L!

Mythos Black with Privacy Glass, first year I have had this and will spec it on any new ones I buy as looks stunning!
Privacy glass only really suits Black cars


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

I usually really like black cars but on the TT I think you lose the cars gorgeous lines.

In these days of German manufacturers using too many monochrome colours for me it is refreshing to see some vibrant colours on the TT palette which imo far better suit the TT's character.


----------



## NoodleMcScroodle (Mar 6, 2015)

Rev said:


> Like this?


You made the right choice. That's a head-turner!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

An image says a thousand words


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Gulliver said:


> I usually really like black cars but on the TT I think you lose the cars gorgeous lines.
> 
> In these days of German manufacturers using too many monochrome colours for me it is refreshing to see some vibrant colours on the TT palette which imo far better suit the TT's character.


I can see all of the gorgeous lines on mine!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Gulliver said:
> 
> 
> > I usually really like black cars but on the TT I think you lose the cars gorgeous lines.
> ...


+1 Stunning!

Keep your pictures coming, it is about time our Black TT's got the exposure they deserve


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Black Panther said:


> An image says a thousand words


Certainly does....I like black


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Gulliver said:


> I usually really like black cars but on the TT I think you lose the cars gorgeous lines.
> 
> In these days of German manufacturers using too many monochrome colours for me it is refreshing to see some vibrant colours on the TT palette which imo far better suit the TT's character.


Totally agree however the daytona is stunning, but someones on mission... not that its to convince people to change. 
"We all have varied tastes when it comes to our cars."


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

leopard said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> > An image says a thousand words
> ...


++1


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Gulliver said:
> 
> 
> > I usually really like black cars but on the TT I think you lose the cars gorgeous lines.
> ...


No mission, there is now a topic open for TT owners who love their Black TT's. Must admit, not sure why there are so many negative people on here who wish to mock others for their choices. I find that sad, especially this time of year.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And thats cool, but you have negativity all over this.. no doubt its born from comments in other threads where people didnt share your view on black. What about the people that like the RS wheels? what about the people that like the Silver extended pack for the RS? Should they have the same view/reaction?

It's a range for a reason, be that the number of engines you can pick from, the performance options, the COLOUR or the pay to own options you can add to personalise. The broader the range the more mass appeal (generally). No one says you are wrong, but an off the cuff remark like hides lines is not negative, nor should it be jumped on. Black does hide detail ask any woman :lol:. In the same way we could mention wheel size and how the optical illusion of filling the arch works for 20s or many other things.

As long as YOU like it, go for it and at the same time you will have those around you who have polar opposites and levels of agreement either side too.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Gulliver said:


> I usually really like black cars but on the TT I think you lose the cars gorgeous lines.
> 
> In these days of German manufacturers using too many monochrome colours for me it is refreshing to see some vibrant colours on the TT palette which imo far better suit the TT's character.


I agree with that 100%. Black, nice as it is, doesn't show off the lines of the mk3 as well as other colours do. I'd add that I don't think white works on the mk3 as well it did the mk2, which was more rounded, softer, not as aggressively styled as the mk3. Same with white in the mk1, I never thought it suited that car either. I'm almost sold on going Miami Blue for my RS next year. I've seen a TTS in that colour and wow - I thought it looked amazing. Just need to swap those fugly alloys out and spec gloss black 20" Y spokes and I'll have my perfect TT 8)

At the end of the day, what ever your colour choice (pink aside...) then good on you


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Now you have read it I can edit it.

Me thinks the car and colour say enough


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

4433allanr said:


> Gulliver said:
> 
> 
> > I usually really like black cars but on the TT I think you lose the cars gorgeous lines.
> ...


Very nice indeed... and here's those lines, but a wee bit sharper  Hey, out of fashion silver may be right now, but with the m3, it just, well, works. Make up your own mind, they're all the same colour once you sit behind the wheel :lol:


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

I am sorry if I have offended you Black Panther it was not my intention.

It is all relative, your car looks great, it does seem though that you are trying to justify your choice to others when it is only your opinion that should really count. These comments by the way are coming from a guy that has a Sepang Blue TTS with full Express red leather, now that is a controversial choice


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Gulliver said:
> ...


Now that really does look special and very well illustrates my point with regards definition 

I love my Sepang but that is the first Floret Silver I have seen and may well now be my new favourite colour


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Gulliver said:
> ...


Oh please, lol, you seriously think that looks better than mine or any other Black TT owners 

It's like being back in the playground! :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

The mystery of black, the clarity of lines from silver, the reflections of chrome, the hiding of the dirt, the understated class of it, all the boxes are ticked with Daytona Grey. You can't beat it, oh you can try, but you'll always lose :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Not a silver fan but I have to admit it does look nice above.

Every time I buy another colour I just lust after black so hopefully today I'll be placing an order for a Mythos TTS 8)


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Daytona Grey is just those who want black but who are too lazy so choose Grey so they do not have to keep it clean, I mean, isnt that obvious to us Black TT owners? :lol:

By the way, still does not look as good as mine, especially as your missing Privacy Glass, hilarious these different colour images trying to look sexy but you cannot beat Black for sexy sorry 

Come on, who is next, try as you may but your TT will never look as good as our Black TT's


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> Daytona Grey is just those who want black but who are too lazy so choose Grey so they do not have to keep it clean, I mean, isnt that obvious to us Black TT owners? :lol:
> 
> By the way, still does not look as good as mine, especially as your missing Privacy Glass, hilarious these different colour images trying to look sexy but you cannot beat Black for sexy sorry
> 
> Come on, who is next, try as you may but your TT will never look as good as our Black TT's


Yes you're right about black cars. Never had one myself in all my years, but 10,000 undertakers can't be wrong.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

I had a black one. Looks stunning in the showroom. Nightmare to keep clean day to day. Swirls are a nightmare. Look good from a distance too. But closer you get all the imperfections show. I wish it always looked like it did in the showroom. Plus i get what people are saying about the lines of the car. 
I have a daytona now. Personal preference though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

What's this silver and grey stuff (is there a yawn smilie).


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

The truth is that very few of us have made brave colour choices...unlike hearing aid beige!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> The truth is that very few of us have made brave colour choices...unlike hearing aid beige!


Certainly an interesting colour and would be brave 

Is this what people mean about lines? Really unsure what those comments mean to be honest.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Lines = think of it like contrast on a TV... too high you lose detail, same with too low. Silver, grey, and others, show lines well because they're not too bright or dark.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Black Panther said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is that very few of us have made brave colour choices...unlike hearing aid beige!
> ...


just as an example taking light and angle into consideration. You cant make out the air intakes at the side of the grill. On my photo it can be clearly seen just obscures some lines and angles on the car. Like a black dress looks slimmer ect ect not that i know about dresses cough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Stanyer said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> > 4433allanr said:
> ...


I think that depends upon who is in the Black dress


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Black Panther said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > Like a black dress looks slimmer ect ect not that i know about dresses cough
> ...


So true I'm struggling with these two because of the colour :lol:


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

leopard said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> > Stanyer said:
> ...


would hate to see your web browser history  black dress hides her arse crack like the TT curves lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

> black dress hides her arse crack like the TT curves lol


Thankfully, on this occasion that is a good thing!


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

Let's keep posting pics of black TTs and stop with that black dress nonsense shall we 8)


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lovely pic there, Soundside. 
Mythos looks particularly good at dusk (or dawn!) with the LEDs on - very stealthy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

A quick refresh today.. 3 months after applying Autoglym extra gloss protection, it seems to be holding well.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Looking good, love those 19 RS wheels.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Can't wait to see a black / black edition in the flesh.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Soundside said:


> Let's keep posting pics of black TTs and stop with that black dress nonsense shall we 8)


That is an awesome image of a Black TTS


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Can't wait to see a black / black edition in the flesh.


Same here! I'm actually thinking of painting my diffuser black this spring. I will hand it to a paint shop for the best result but I'm not sure about finish or exact color.

My TTS is mythos black and I'm debating what color would look best for the rear diffuser. Gloss black, satin black, mythos black? What do you guys think?


----------



## Neons (Dec 20, 2016)

Black MK2 Here


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2016)

Neons said:


> Black MK2 Here


Welcome to the forum Neons and thank you for your superb TT images.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Just before the snow!


----------



## VTTS (Dec 24, 2016)

[No message]


----------



## VTTS (Dec 24, 2016)

I picked this beauty up on Monday evening 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice, more photos required


----------



## VTTS (Dec 24, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> Nice, more photos required


I'll take some more at the weekend (if you meant me haha)

It's covered in snow at the moment










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Sure did mate, I've got a Mythos Black on order myself 8)


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Black Panther said:


> Colour is the main choice on a car I feel, if I wanted a different model/make, I would still go for Black.
> 
> I can assure you some times I look at those choices and try to conjure up an image in my head of how I would feel with a different colour, and seeing other peoples images on here, they look great, but when I think of my own TT in their colour, just does not do it for me
> 
> ...


 Trouble with black on Audi's is the undercoat is WHITE and every little nick shows up so badly, I am a paint man so can restore these to a degree but after a number of blacks I gave up the battle.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

daddow said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> > Colour is the main choice on a car I feel, if I wanted a different model/make, I would still go for Black.
> ...


Yep, that's one of the reasons I gave up on black cars. They look great when new and after a good coat of wax, but it soon becomes a labour of love. Swirl marks are another issue. God knows what a black TTS would end up looking like in my hands - I do 20k a year in my TTS and at least the stone chips are hard to spot on a silver car.


----------



## Mcmullen_mark (Nov 13, 2016)

I said I would never buy black but talks cheap


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Stone chips on the plastic trim on my white A3 showed up as black!!! So 6 and 2 threes I think, I am now Converted to black, easier to look after than I thought, I've even come round to the spoiler down look.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Piker Mark said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> > Black Panther said:
> ...


20k milles a year!!!!!!!! the fuel bill must be horrendous, I don't get above 26mpg downhill out of gear, lol.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Mcmullen_mark said:


> I said I would never buy black but talks cheap


+1


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Courtesy of Journeyman.


----------

